# Squid Proxy Server



## martin1511 (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich habe ein problem wenn ich denn Squid installiert (Version2.5 for NT) 
 und über denn Squid Surfe funktioniert alles Prima!
 Nur wenn ich auf die Seite http://www.superchat.at und dort chatten möchte 
 funktioniert es nicht so ganz da die Seite zwei port benötigt: "8006 
 und 8044 zu www2.superchat.at" freigeben! 
 wie mache ich das bei dem Squid Proxy Server?! 
 Ebenso wenn ich zb IRC über eine Homepage nütze bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung
 -null
 Um schnelle hilfe würde ich mich freuen!

 mfg

 Martin Ecker


----------



## Sinac (13. Januar 2005)

Schau mal bei den ACL in der squid.conf, da stehen wie erlaubten Ports.


----------



## martin1511 (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

 Das habe ich schon versucht nur das Problem ist:
 Wenn ich z.b.: von dem Rechner aus surfe wo Squid installiert ist funktioniert alles d.h. Im internet Explrer surfe ich über denn Squid und er kann die Verbindung aufbauen!
 Surfe ich vom Notebook aus über denn Squid funktioniert es nicht meine vermutung ist das die Homepage bzw. der Squid egal von welchem Rechner im Netzwerk aus die Anfrage kommt er die Verbindung auf denn Lokalen Rechner (Squid Server) aufbaut!

 mfg

 Martin Ecker

 PS: oder wie meinst du das genau mit denn ACL?


----------



## Sinac (13. Januar 2005)

ACL = Access Control Lists

Wie hast du deinen Browser denn konfiguriert?


----------



## martin1511 (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich habe bei meinem Browser (Internet Explorer) so Konfiguriert:
 Proxyserver für Lan verwenden -> Häckchen ein
 Erweiter 
 Die IP des Proxy's ist 192.168.0.20 und der port für di dienste 3128
 Für alle Protokolle den selben Server verwenden -> ein 
 Somit werden  alle Deinste auf denn Proxy Weitergeleitet!

 Also ich kenne ACL listen ich habe eine angelegt für das Netzwerk

 acl internet 192.168.0.0/24
 http_access allow  internet 

 mfg

 Martin Ecker


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Januar 2005)

Ich hatte auch mal so'n Problem, meine Ex-Freundin wollte immer chatten und das ging nicht als nur der Proxy (auch squid) lief.
Also hab ich's mal mit Routing, genauer gesagt Masquerading via IPTables versucht. Dann ging es.
Ich nehme mal an, dass der Chat aus irgendeinem Grund nicht ueber den Proxy gehen will sondern 'ne direkte Verbindung verlangt. Was dann mit diesem Routing getan waere.


----------



## martin1511 (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

 Danke für Info! und wie funktioniert dieses Routing bzw. wie richte ich das ein? 

 mfg

 Martin Ecker


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Januar 2005)

echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

Die Zeile aktiviert ueberhaupt das IP Forwarding, ist zwar nicht auf jedem Rechner noetig die auszufuehren, aber schaden kann es auch nicht.

 iptables -N firewall
 iptables -A firewall -m state --state INVALID -j DROP
 iptables -A firewall -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
 iptables -A firewall -m state --state NEW -i ! ppp0 -j ACCEPT
 iptables -A firewall -j DROP
 iptables -A INPUT -j firewall
 iptables -A FORWARD -j firewall

Falls Du noch keinen Paketfilter laufen hast sind diese Zeilen nicht schlecht. Von aussen dar nix rein, ausser das was von innen angefordert wurde. Achtung! Das Device ppp0 muss bei Dir evtl. angepasst werden, falls es nicht das Device ist das bei Dir mir dem Internet verbunden ist.

 iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

Diese Zeile ist dann schliesslich fuer das eigentliche Masquerading zustaendig. Das tauscht die interne IP Deines Clients mit der externen IP (also der im Internet) Deines Servers aus und sorgt dafuer, dass die Verbindung funktioniert.

Damit der ganze lustige Kram mit IPTables auch funktioniert muss der Support im Kernel aktiviert sein, entweder als Modul (welche dann natuerlich auch geladen sein muessen) oder fest integriert.


----------



## martin1511 (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

 Da haben wir ein kleines Problem 
 Das System wo mein Squid installiert ist, ist ein Windows XP Prof. 
 Ich habe die Squid for NT version!

 mfg

 Martin Ecker


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Januar 2005)

Huch!
Sorry, dann weiss ich leider nicht was Du da machen kannst.
Dachte da Du hier im Linux-Abteil reist wuerde der Server unter Linux laufen.


----------



## Sinac (13. Januar 2005)

Du kannst in den ACLs auch die SafePorts angeben und einrichten welche Ports erlaubt sind, schau dir das mal an!


----------



## martin1511 (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

 du meinst so:

 acl internet 192.169.0.0/24
 acl Safeport 8006

 und wie binde ich das später ein einfach so dazu schreiben oda gehört das nicht eingebunden?

 http_access allow internet, safeport

 mfg

 Martin Ecker


----------



## Sinac (14. Januar 2005)

Squid ist standardmäßig so konfiguriert, dass alle Ports erlaubt sind, es sei denn du verbietest sie.
Also mach es am besten so:

acl Safe_ports port 80 21 443 563 70 210 1025-65535
http_access deny !Safe_ports


----------

